# Albino Red eye tree frogs



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Doing a bit of availibility research into these and cant find much online. Can anyone help?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

CaseyM said:


> Doing a bit of availibility research into these and cant find much online. Can anyone help?


ive been looking about recently for diffrent frogs...cant say ive come across any...bet their gorgeous though...


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Only thing ive found is an american website where theyre $700 each!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

i knew of a man in the US selling albinos, xanthics and blacks a few months ago but that was the US as i say. Havent seen any red eye morphs for sale here, just normals


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

CaseyM said:


> Only thing ive found is an american website where theyre $700 each!


:| oo: :yeahright: thats a lot of money!!!!


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Think the $700 must be a typo just found some more for $300


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

FaunaClassifieds Ads - Amphibians For Sale - Powered by PhotoPost Classifieds
$700 for 6 of them.


they must be very rare i can hardly find anything with them


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah its proving to be tough, i hate researching when its this difficult but i gotta do it! :whip: :lol2:


----------



## sam316 (Mar 21, 2007)

wow! anyone got any pics of any??
:grin1:


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

here are some pics in a thread i read a while ago... i must say though i still like the normals best!

Red Eye Tree Frog Photo Shoot!! - The Pangea Forums


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

the normal ones are much prettier.


----------



## jamesfox (Apr 24, 2007)

mmmm red eyes are popular because of there bright greens and blues dont make sense going for albinos but everyones differant!!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

I agree, if they could get the black ones to keep the red eyes then they'd look amazing, but i think the attraction of having the morphs is just because theyre different. I like normal leos far more than all this leucistic stuff, but hey, morphs will always be popular!


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

oh ive got this book which has albino red eyes in it...id love 2 get a few one day


----------

